

How to Measure the Wisdom of a Crowd - rblion
http://news.discovery.com/human/group-intelligence-wisdom-crowd.html

======
devmonk
I heard this story on NPR. The guy said that even though there were results to
the study, they _didn't_ have a way to measure group intelligence effectively
yet.

So the first part of the statement, 'The "intelligence" of a group can be
measured, according to a new study, and it has little to do with the brain
power of its individual members,' they say is true, but the second part is
false.

Something that annoyed me about the study though is that they indicated that a
sign of intelligence was taking in everyone's input and making a balanced
decision. I'm sure a "group of intelligent people" came up with that one.

~~~
richmassena23
It does seem that those criteria would naturally lead to a team with equal
participation being judged as more intelligent.

What appeals to me most about this article is the idea that a team's
performance can be measured somewhat objectively. What remains to be seen is
whether the team with the highest performance on the artificial tests yielded
better performance in real-world scenarios.

If it's possible to put together a good team based on simple tests, it would
be beneficial to every organization.

~~~
devmonk
I agree that if it worked, it would be useful.

